# Pit Scene



## retheridge (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi all!
Here's a 1/24th pit scene that I built form a photo I saw on the web. Its the Mobil 1 Honda NSX from, I believe, the Japanese GT 300 race at Sazuka. Tamiya car and people. All else is scratch built with DIY ink jet decals. I tried to also incorporate 1/24th Fujimi figures but they seem to be a different scale from Tamiya 1/24.

Enjoy,
Rick


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

WOW! that's sweet:wave:


----------



## concretepumper (Mar 7, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Nice diorama :thumbsup:.....CP........:wave:


----------



## 69Stang (Sep 9, 2004)

bucwheat said it all...sweeeet! I dig the car up on the air jacks, just super all around!


----------



## retheridge (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

Rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

looks great


----------

